# Proof of intention to marry for fiance visa application



## sk2 (May 2, 2011)

Hello,

I've read on here that some people get a provisional wedding date booking or letter from the registry office, to include in their application as evidence that they intend to marry within six months. However, I've been in contact with my local registry office and they said that both me and my fiancee need to attend an appointment in person there before we can book a wedding date, even provisionally. Does anyone know what sort of proof I need, or what I need to ask the registry office for?

Many thanks.


----------



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

*fiance "proof"*



sk2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've read on here that some people get a provisional wedding date booking or letter from the registry office, to include in their application as evidence that they intend to marry within six months. However, I've been in contact with my local registry office and they said that both me and my fiancee need to attend an appointment in person there before we can book a wedding date, even provisionally. Does anyone know what sort of proof I need, or what I need to ask the registry office for?
> 
> Many thanks.


sorry, don't know about the registry office, but we have emails confirming that we are already on the calendar with the vicar in our parish... for Boxing Day... yaaaa!!!
now we just need the visa and all the other stuff taken care of... LOL


----------



## newy (May 28, 2011)

sk2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've read on here that some people get a provisional wedding date booking or letter from the registry office, to include in their application as evidence that they intend to marry within six months. However, I've been in contact with my local registry office and they said that both me and my fiancee need to attend an appointment in person there before we can book a wedding date, even provisionally. Does anyone know what sort of proof I need, or what I need to ask the registry office for?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi Sk2

I organised through Westminter Registry to book a notice of intent to marry, and a provisional wedding date (deposit $50) for 1 month later, I advised them of my circumstances and that I needed the wedding date as proof of wedding arrangements for a visa. So it is possible, i would try another registry or ask them to provisionally book you wedding date and provide the correspondence to put in your visa application.

Goodluck

Newy


----------



## lilly expat (May 17, 2011)

sk2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've read on here that some people get a provisional wedding date booking or letter from the registry office, to include in their application as evidence that they intend to marry within six months. However, I've been in contact with my local registry office and they said that both me and my fiancee need to attend an appointment in person there before we can book a wedding date, even provisionally. Does anyone know what sort of proof I need, or what I need to ask the registry office for?
> 
> Many thanks.


All you need is an email chain between you and the registry office inquiring about setting a wedding date. Give them when you intend to get married and they will tell you that you both physically have to be there to set a date. Reply back for instructions and info and they will email you back a price list and what you have to do. That is good enough. Just print a copy of that email chain and that will be proof that you are making a conscious effort to set things up. Thats what we did and we were approved.


----------

